# orphnaceus sp blue panay care



## southwestTs (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi peeps..  I can't find a care sheet on the orphnaceus sp blue panay anywhere.. Is anyone able to help..  For example .. The obvious heat / humidity requirements but also growthrate,  adult size, temperament,  and will it remain a borrower or eventually become terrestrial as I'm led to believe? Thanks guys.


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 2, 2013)

Please, don't go by caresheets.  There's only a handful of ways to keep the 900+ species of tarantulas, depending on their habitat.  In my experience all Asian terrestrials have the same requirements (which also work well for most tropical NW terrestrials): Moist substrate relatively deep, moderate ventilation, high humidity, room temp to warm.  Asians love to dig and/or spin.  Give them a piece of cork to make a retreat under, add some plastic (not silk) plants, & a waterbowl. Feed slings 2 or 3 times a week, adults weekly.  They typically seal themselves in their retreats when they're premolt, and come out aftrewards, skinny and starving.  

Like other Asian terrestrials, Orphnaecus grow at a moderate rate, need a secure retreat to keep from panicking (and making mad dashes out of the cage, hence the cork slab), and are high strung and defensive.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## rob0t (Aug 2, 2013)

I've read a few things that say the Orphnaecus sp blue is arboreal unlike the others in the genus.  Anyone have any experience keeping these that can speak to their behavior?  I'm quite curious and have my doubts.


----------



## southwestTs (Aug 2, 2013)

Cheers poec54..  And robot no they're definite semi borrowers/terrestrial that much I do know..  People sometimes describe them as a pet hole lol..  I've been keeping mine as Poec said just like most Asians..  Corn bark n plastic plants moderate heat n fairly high humidity.. It seems to be mostly active at night but yea... Very very skittish and panicky and will jump frequently..  I'm just unsure of the adult /sub adult behaviour as of yet as mine is only 4 cm so far


----------



## Arachtion (Aug 2, 2013)

rob0t said:


> I've read a few things that say the Orphnaecus sp blue is arboreal unlike the others in the genus.  Anyone have any experience keeping these that can speak to their behavior?  I'm quite curious and have my doubts.


I have a female, she is much like a Chilobrachys in behaviour and set up preferences


----------



## fromeasttowes (Sep 23, 2013)

My juvie definitely falls under the "pet hole" category. It does EVERYTHING in its burrow, even molting. When it feeds it sneaks out, grabs the prey and drags it down under. I can literally count on my fingers how many times I've seen it out of its burrow since I purchased him in late June other than relocating to a new enclosure. Definitely active at night. The only way I know it's still alive is from the new strands of silk trailing to and from the burrow when it roams in the dark. And the missing crickets that go in there every week. Info on this species is extremely difficult to find so other owners should chime in on their experiences. I keep mine with moist substrate, relatively high humidity and feeding 1-2 times a week. On a couple occasions it has deserted the burrow in favor for a web in the upper corner. This behavior last for a day or two then it's back underground. I've heard it rumored these Ts become arboreal as adults, perhaps this explains its actions but idk.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## advan (Sep 23, 2013)

southwestTs said:


> And robot no they're definite semi borrowers/terrestrial that much I do know..


Have you been to Panay Island and seen them in the wild? Many arboreals will burrow in captivity, they make do with what we give them. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...s-Orphnaecus&p=1243108&viewfull=1#post1243108

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 23, 2013)

fromeasttowes said:


> I can literally count on my fingers how many times I've seen it out of its burrow since I purchased him in late June other than relocating to a new enclosure. Definitely active at night.


Experienced keepers usually keep a flashlight in their spider room, as that's when things happen.  Watch them at midnight, usually much more interesting than during the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------

